# Need recommendation on a good used 3 PT Sickle Mower



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

My first post and folks probably think I am nuts already, but let me explaine.

I have a 3 acre plot in SW Colorado with good irrigation water + 2 horses. Lot is broken up into the house and several surounding pastures (about 2.5 AC worth). I generally grow hay an about 2 acres and keep the horses on the remainder. From thoes 2 acres I can get between 100 and 130 full size square bails of hay between two cuttings - under irrigation. Lot is relative flat with gental cross slopes.

I currently use a custom cutter that charges between $2 and $3 a bale to cut, rake, and bale. However he is getting so busy with his own operation that he cant keep doing mine. There are others in the subdivision in the same boat. He uses several pieces of equipment to cut, including an old IH sickle bar andd a MF self propelled cutter. The sickle does a much better job and the hay dries faster laying flat and is less prown to blowing away in our winds. I also have some ditch banks to cut and the roadside in front of my property.

My cutter did say if I can get it cut, and possibly raked he will bale - thus my search for a good used sickle mower.

My tractor is a Bobcat CT 235 35 HP diesel with about 29 at the PTO. It is a hydrostatic, so I can easily slow down while the PTO stays at full power. Overall tire track is about 70 inches so I need a 6 foot cut path to stay out of tire tracks.

I am adding rear remotes to alow easy adjustment of rear attachments.

Why the sickle type. First in a side by side test between the sickle and a disk mower on the neighbors lot. my field dried sooner in the end taking less effort to rake and bale. Second, I dont have enought PTO hp to run most disk mowers that I know of.

So I am looking for recomendations on a good belt driven sickle mower. Belt driven, so I can cut road and ditch banks.

Are some models and brands better than others? Any thought and suggestions are welcome.

PS I am also being told I need to be careful how they attach as some may not fit my Bobcat I have a Cat I set up.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Check out Befco sickle mowers. I have one that I use occasionally for roadside mowing, etc. and I like it.

http://www.befco.com/products/hayequipment/sicklebar.html

Ralph


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

New Holland 450 or 451 does well, lots of them on the job, simple to work on, parts still available from New Holland, sickle bar parts available at many ag supply stores. Matter of fact I think the 451 is still in production. Only drawback the 3 point hitch has a yoke that you attach to your top link on the tractor and can be a little aggravating to hook up until you do it a couple of times. Probably more of these mowers made than any other brand so should be available anywhere. These mowers are set up for Cat 1 hitch but like Ralph said check to see if it will hook up because some compact tractors look like they have short lower links so tire clearance at the cutterhead could be a problem. As for a rake you can probably pick up a good 4 wheel 3 point rake pretty cheap.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Shucker is dead on target but I would go for the 451 rather than the 450. Should not have trouble finding one in good shape but it won't be dirt cheap. I had to modify the linkage to use on one of my tractors but it has been so long ago, I forgot what I did. They were the standard for a long time. There are lots of the off brand 3pt rakes around.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

A 451 will do you a good job. As cornshucker mentioned, the front yoke of the mower attaches to the tractor where the top link usually fastens. This is where you will run into a slight problem when attaching to a compact tractor such as yours. The top arms of a compact tractor's hydraulic lift are too close together and when you raise the mower the mower yoke will interfere with the tractor lift arms. NH makes some kits to install them on compact tractors, but you can also make a bracket. The bracket needs to move the yoke back towards the mower so it clears the tractor arms. If you see a picture of what NH offers I am sure you cam make something if the NH kit will not fit your tractor.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Most sickle mowers dont require hydraulic remotes.


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

You might also look into a drum mower, they will operate on lower hp tractors.


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks very much folks. I'll do some searching in my area. I am totaly new to this so any help is appreciated. Does anyone have any pictures of the top link issue or links to the NH adapter?

Also cornshucker mentioned picking up a good 4 wheel 3 point rake. Not sure what this is. Can you suggest any particular models and brands.

Thanks again folks


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

YODA said:


> Thanks very much folks. I'll do some searching in my area. I am totaly new to this so any help is appreciated. Does anyone have any pictures of the top link issue or links to the NH adapter?
> 
> Also cornshucker mentioned picking up a good 4 wheel 3 point rake. Not sure what this is. Can you suggest any particular models and brands.
> 
> Thanks again folks


Ok, had a good pic from ebay but wrong pic protocol for this site. Here is a link for Rhino wheel rakes-they should be easy to find in your neighborhood.

http://www.servis-rhino.com/product/3-pt.-wheel-rakes/


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

I have found two used 451 for about $900 - both need work, but are in running condition per the dealer (I have not seen them yet). He also has an IH 1300 in good shape for $800 (may need new belt).

He claims the IH gear box is stronger than the NH and easier to attach to my tractor. He also indicates parts availability is just as good.

Thoughts?

They are 2 hours away, so need advice before wasting a drive. Also what shouid I be looking for on each unit that may be an issue. I am pretty good mechanically and dont mind changing parts and adjusting.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Don't know nothing about the International but do know that the 451 that we got has given good service and there are plenty around us that are still in use. 900.00 seems to be a cheap price. Maybe someone else on the board has experience with the International.


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks

On other sites that are selling the 451they mention cracking and welds - where would these occure?

Trying to get all the information I can before making the drive.

Thanks


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

900.00 sounds cheap for this mower unless it needs a lot of work. Places to look. The yellow cutterbar is attached to the red frame in two places. The front mount is a bar that makes a curved 90 degree bend back to the large diameter shaft on the frame. along this bar about 4 inches in front of the large shaft is a bolt hole which attaches the breakaway latch to the bar. Check this area of the bar for a crack or weld at this bolt hole location. This part is more than what you will pay for the mower if it is or has been broken and welded. Look at the drive plates where the knife is bolted to. The mounting plates should have round 1/2" holes, not slots. Look at the cable pulley mount and see if it has been bent. Anything else you might see is to be expected for the price of this mower. If the basic machine Is good you can afford to spend some money on it. Never buy something used in as is condition without also expecting to put some money in repairs.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

We have an CIH 1300. It has worked good for us. Someone cracked the cast iron 'base' behind the 3 pt. Don't know if it is a prevalent problem. Ours was modified to have a hydraulic cylinder lift the cutter bar.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

YODA said:


> I have found two used 451 for about $900 - both need work, but are in running condition per the dealer (I have not seen them yet). He also has an IH 1300 in good shape for $800 (may need new belt).
> 
> He claims the IH gear box is stronger than the NH and easier to attach to my tractor. He also indicates parts availability is just as good.
> 
> ...


Looked at TH for 451s and your price is about 1/2 of the ones listed there. When I traded mine in, I got about 1500 for it and 1200 for the 450. That said, I think you will probably have to rebuild the cutter bar, new shims, hold down clips and ledger plates, maybe some guards. I would probably go with a 7 footer given your intended use and would convert it to bolt on sections on the blade-much easier than pounding rivets. Think the main change on the cutter bar is the hold down clips but it has been a long time since I rebuilt one.


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Well I had a look at the two NH 451's left. Both priced at $900. One a 7 ft the other a 9 foot. Thanks for telling me what to look for. Both were junk. The 9 foot the PTO box was bent and cracked at the frame. Cutter bar was frozwn.

The 7 foot had well over 1/4 + inch of play in the cutter bar and I could see where it had been hitting the head piece. Frame had been welded and was tweaked at the top mount. Belt fried. 80% of cutters were bad as well as a handful of the gards. Sales man said it was in working order per his shop mechanic. I mentioned he may want to look again based on the damage end. He looked and went away mumbeling.

Good news is I may have a couple of others to look at. A church member may be letting his current NH 451 one go (used last year and it is in good working order). He got a fancy disk mower set up, and the second is by way of my current custom cutter. He thinks it is a late model MF, but not sure. It was given to him by a neighbors wife (husban passed on) It even comes with a manual and some spare parts. Currently barned stored. He will look at it this week for me.

Trying now to sell my Bobcat 3RC60 rotary cutter, so I can hopefully get one of these and rehab for next year over the winter.

Thanks for all the help folks


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

You might also look at a Rowse. They are tough mowers and are pull type with a hydraulic lift. They come with either NH or CIH gearboxes. I have 2 NH and 2 Rowse and they are both NH heads. Never a minutes problem. You can lift the 9ft. Sickle hydraulically which is a big plus. Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a MF XX?? 7' cut,3pt.Not been used in awhile but they were very good smooth running mowers with a belt drive not a pitman.It would need new gaurds,sickle and belt and would be good to go.$500


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

I called NH about an adapter for my tractor to fit the NH 451, and stumped the person I talked too. They have an adapter that he knows works for the simular Kubota, but his information does not indicate if it will work for my unit. They promis to get back to me Monday with information. He was going to try and get some measurements on how the adapter works and how far back it moves the invereted U hoop that will not fit my tractor directly attached.

If anyone has this set up, could you please take some measurements on how far back the hoop is moved, or needs to move. I believe the hoop is 22 inches out to out at the pins. My lift arms measure 16 to 18 inches, in to in, at the back housing of my tractor, but swing out the further back you go.

Thanks

PS in chatting with webbsickleservice, they mentioned that a CIH 1300 should fit fine, and they carry all the parts I could need for them. Thought on this?

Thanks again


----------

